# Ayuda con mi Memoria USB !!



## juanitolapaz

En primer lugar, felicidades y gracias a todos los que ayudan en este foro a quienes como yo no sabemos mucho de esto.
Ahora sí; tengo (  ) un flash memory Dane Elec de 1GB, pero me lo quemaron  ops: y según leí en una respuesta que dió Li-ion, se puede arreglar, pero como no sé mucho al respecto, les envío la foto que le saqué para que uds me puedan ayudar con mucho mayor detalle en el procedimiento.

Nuevamente Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Seria de gran ayuda que nos cuentes (ojala detalladamente) las causas que generaron el daño en la memoria.

Saludos.


----------



## juanitolapaz

Muchas Gracias por contestar. 

Por lo que me indicaron, lo que pasó es que en la oficina de mi hermana (porque se la presté), _"solamente la desconectaron y yá no funcionó..."_  me imagino que la sacaron sin tener en cuenta el proceso de desconexión segura que dá el sistema. y lo que pasa es que (error garrafal) tenía archivos que no los bajé y son muy importantes además que lo que me dá mucha rabia es que con lo que cuesta ahorrar tanto para que en un "tris" se quede en nada  .

En la respuesta que diste, se nota que eres un experto en el tema pero...yo.. como cuentas en tus blogs (cuando empezaste), solo me considero un principiante aficionado en esta rama que (hay que reconocerlo) es apasionante.

Lamento no poder darte mayores detalles, es por eso que (como pude) saqué una foto del dispositivo que se nota que está quemado.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Por la foto y por lo que cuentas, el daño en tu memoria se debió a la conexión a un puerto USB frontal mal instalado.

Los daños causados por conectar la memoria en puertos frontales mal instalados varían de acuerdo a que tan mal instalado halla quedado el puerto. Si el conector del usb frontal es de 4 pines, solo hay la posibilidad que lo coloquen bien y en sentido inverso, si esto sucede los pines de alimentación así como los de datos quedan invertidos. Conectar la memoria a un puerto que presenta los pines invertidos causa daños irreparables que son muy evidentes (como en tu caso). El daño se concentra en los semiconductores, ya que el voltaje de alimentación va directamente a ellos.

Si en cambio el conector es la suma de conectores unitarios, existe la posibilidad que el pin de alimentación (Vbus) sea conectado en uno de los pines de datos, en este caso el daño puede variar desde una simple resistencia quemada (abierta) a un daño en el controlador USB.

Como has podido leer en otro tema de este foro, solo es posible reparar la memoria cuando esta presenta el daño mas leve: la resistencia quemada.

La mejor recomendación es conectar la memoria en los puertos posteriores, en donde no cabe la posibilidad del error humano.

Saludos.


----------



## juanitolapaz

He estado viendo otros temas de este foro y me parecen interesantes.  
En lo que respecta a mi USB Memory...  ...y por la última respuesta que me diste....(_ y te agradezco que lo hicieras en ese lenguaje técnico que ayuda a confundir un poco el sentimiento de rabia y tristeza con el de [respira hondo...] ..resignación._.), ...yo creo que: Q.E.P.D.

Muchas Gracias !!


----------



## juancanext

ese u5  quemado    no sera un ic regulador de voltaje?  por hay de 3.3 voltios?
digo yo


----------



## tiky_christian

tengo un problema con una memoia kingston... pasa que la compu se estaba apagando y le cayo algo encima y se medio desconecto... volvi a encender la compu y ya no me reconocia la memoria... pero despues con otra maquina que tenia windows me si la reconocia por unos minutos y al darle scandisk la dejo de reconocer... ahora no me la reconoce en ningun lado... es algo asi cuando dicen que la memoria se "quemo"... alguien sabe si hay solucion para esto.... medio le hago a la electronica y a la informática


----------



## Krasss

Hola tiky_ mira yo tengo una usb flash kingston y tambien tube problemas con ella . ahora bien despues de pregonar como judio errante, solo la pude reparara o formatear de la sigiente manera. consigete un disco de istalacion de XP. incertalo en tu maquina y reiniciala desde esa unidad. ( para eso debe de estar conectada la usb.) te pedira que aprietes una tecla para iniciar desde el disco . acepta. y deja que siga su proceso. despues de un rato te va a preguntar donde instalarlo. si notas aparece tu disco duro y la memoria. dile que elimine la particion de la memori o en su defecto que quieres particionarla. dependiendo del tamaño de la memoria si es de 128 aparece como 118 , no hay problema tu dile que la particion sera de 110 vamos a perder 8 megas pero bueno son sacrificable... despues de que la particionas aprietas F3 y listo ... se apaga la aplicacion , saca el disco  y corre normalmente tu xp.... y verifica si puedes entrar a la usb si te pide que la formates ya lo podras hacer desde window.... saludos.


----------



## tiky_christian

Te agradesco la respuesta a mi pregunta con mi memoria Usb Kingston... pero no funciono lo que me aconsejaste debido a que no reconoce mi memoria... probe con otra memoria de otra marca y si la reconoce.  El problema es que cuando la intento conectar me aparece "dispositivo desconocido" y no solo es en mi maquina, es en todas las que he probado... me dice que vuelva a conectarlo y que si el problema persiste cambie el dispositivo... que fuerte salio la limonada, como que solo fuera de cagar pisto para cambiarlo ... necesito ayuda urgente porque esta mi pequeña memoria de 1 Gb la compre cuando acababan de salir y me costo casi cuatro veces lo que cuestan ahora y que se arruinen en un tris... y perder tanto dinero como que no!!!


----------



## tiky_christian

Te agradesco la respuesta a mi pregunta con mi memoria Usb Kingston... pero no funciono lo que me aconsejaste debido a que no reconoce mi memoria... probe con otra memoria de otra marca y si la reconoce.  El problema es que cuando la intento conectar me aparece "dispositivo desconocido" y no solo es en mi maquina, es en todas las que he probado... me dice que vuelva a conectarlo y que si el problema persiste cambie el dispositivo... que fuerte salio la limonada, como que solo fuera de cagar pisto para cambiarlo ... necesito ayuda urgente porque esta mi pequeña memoria de 1 Gb la compre cuando acababan de salir y me costo casi cuatro veces lo que cuestan ahora y que se arruinen en un tris... y perder tanto dinero como que no!!!


----------



## tiky_christian

Te agradesco la respuesta a mi pregunta con mi memoria Usb Kingston... pero no funciono lo que me aconsejaste debido a que no reconoce mi memoria... probe con otra memoria de otra marca y si la reconoce.  El problema es que cuando la intento conectar me aparece "dispositivo desconocido" y no solo es en mi maquina, es en todas las que he probado... me dice que vuelva a conectarlo y que si el problema persiste cambie el dispositivo... que fuerte salio la limonada, como que solo fuera de cagar pisto para cambiarlo ... necesito ayuda urgente porque esta mi pequeña memoria de 1 Gb la compre cuando acababan de salir y me costo casi cuatro veces lo que cuestan ahora y que se arruinen en un tris... y perder tanto dinero como que no!!!


----------



## eduardo tower

mi problema  es  el siguiente     , hace  un  mes me  compre una  memoria usb kingston  de  un  giga de capacidad y  hace  unos  dias la  conepte a una  pc  que no  la  reconocia  cuando  fue  a  casarla estaba  caliente  estoy  seguro  que se  quemo   .. y  por  lo   que estube  aberiguando  no  tiene  solucion   ...mi  pregunta es exite  una forma de  saber  si  el  puerto usb frontal   de  la  pc esta  bien  coneptado.  existe  algun  circuito que  se pueda  coneptar antes  para  comprobar  el buen  funcionamiento  del  puerto  usb ya  que  me  pienso  comprar otra  y  no  quiero  correr  el  mismo,  riesgo de  nuevo ....pienso que  aprovechando  la carcasa de mi memoria  quemada  tal vez  se  pueda  crear un detector del  correcto  instalacion de  los  pines  del  interior  de la  pc ( por  medio  de  diodos led)  tengo algunos  conocimientos  en  electronica  basica .....aver  si  algun  genio  me  pude  ayudar .....


----------



## jose_michael

Saludos a todos. Yo tambien tengo un problema con mi memoria usb Kingston de 256, el problema es que en algunas Pc con windows 2000 SP 4 si trabaja pero en otras tambien con windows 2000 SP 4 no funciona,, si lo detecta pero en el administrador de dispositivos sale dispositivo desconocido,,  no se que logica tendra este problema,, nunca se ha golpeado,  asi que dedusco que es un problema de configuracion o algo asi,,   Agradesco su ayuda de antemano...

José Michael


----------



## Gerson Peña

Al igual que muchos de uds. un dia estuve trabajando un proyecto para mi jefe y desde mi Laptop estuve grabando en mi USB, despues de 5 minutos, esta super caliente el USB Kingstong de 256 MB, asi que trate de retirarlo de forma segura pero no se podia (El Windows no me aceptaba), como sentia que se calentaba más lo que hice fue retirarlo y punto (ERROR.... NUNCA HAGAN ESO). Luego lo conecte a Laptop de mi jefe y no funcionaba, probe con 4 maquinas de la oficina y ninguna lo reconocia......
1° ----Lo envolvi en una Bolsa de antimagnetismo, y lo coloque en la Refrigeradora por 15 minutos, (en verdad hay toda una teoria detras de esto).
2° ----Espere a que estuviese a temperatura ambiente y lo Coloque en el Puerto USB del Servidor de la Empresa, que tiene el "WINDOWS SERVER 2000", y lo detecto milagrosamente, luego pude recuperar mis archivos..., los copie a una carpeta y lo formatee... Pero a pesar de ello el USB no levanta en el Windows XP, solo es reconocido por el Windows Server 2000.

SABEN PERDI EL USB, pero recupere mis datos.....


----------



## alhemoasde

Hola a todos les presento a continuacion mi problemita, yo tengo una USB Kistong de 512 MB no tiene ni tres meses y se daño la tenia conectada a mi computador intente eliminar unos archivos y generaba un error de lectura entonces la desconecte adecuadamente deteniendo el hardware antes de retirarlo, la conecte nuevamente y ya no servia, lo estraño es que si la reconoce normalmente pero no la deja leer, si la desconecto seguramente funciona adecuadamente el proceso de retiro pero  no me deja acceder a la información contenida en esta... les agradeseria enormemente a cualqueira que me lograra dar una idea de como arreglarla gracias.....


----------



## irwinkaos

lo que deberias probar ha hacer es cuando el pc la reconosca, dale click derecho a tu memoria y le das abrir, salva los archivos y formateala, mira que sistema de archivos tiene tu memoria y formateala con el mismo sistema de archivos (fat ó fat32).

yo tenia un problema parecido y era a causa de un virus. espero te sirva.


----------

